# لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:download:
الأجابة:


الأصوام المشار إليها هى أصوام من الدرجة الأولى (وهى تتعلق بمناسبات خاصة بالسيد المسيح)
 ينبغى أن تمارس بزهد ونسك كبير, كما نصت قوانين الرسل.وتشددت الكنيسة فى تنفيذها , وكانت تفرض عقوبات كنسية, لمن يفطر فيها , بدون عذر مقبول.

وقد رأت الكنيسة القبطية فى عهد البابا ابرآم بن زرعة (972م) التخفيف عن الصائمين , بأكل السمك فى أصوام الدرجة الثانية (مثل صوم الرسل والعزراء والميلاد).
*وقد ذكر البعض أسبابا أخرى , لتناول السمك, فى تلك الأصوام , ومنها " أنه طعام بركة" (مت 14 : 19) , وطعام القيامة(يو 21: 9) , وطريقة تناسلهبدون شهوة ( الذكريلقح البيض بعد وضعه), وأنه رمز للحياة ( فى وسط البحر ولا يموت ) , ورمز هام للمسيحيين الآوائل (بعد الصليب).*
لأن أسم السمكة باللغة اليونانية " أخثيس" وحروفها تكون عبارة : ( يسوع -ابن الله- المخلص) , كما أن السمكة ترمز إلى تلاميذ المسيح , كما قال ترتليانوس , لأن المسيح دعاهم أن يتركوا الشبك,ليصيدوا الناس بالإيمان(مت4 :18-19)
وقيل أيضآأن السمك من ذوات الدم البارد , الذى لا يحدث سخونة للغرائز الجنسية أو الغضبية.".
ومع ذلك يمتنع البعض عن أكل السمك- لاسيما فى صوم العزراء- إمعانا فى الزهد , ولضبط النفس , تطبيقآ للمبدأ الروحى , الداعى إلى " إعطاء الجسد ما يقيته لا ما يشتهيه".


ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الكنيسة لا تصوم عن كل ما به روح فقط (الطعام الحيوانى , والبيض ومنتجات الألبان) , وإنما تصوم عن أى طعام تشتهيه النفس , وتطلبه بإلحاح , حتى ولو كان أكل صيامى ( يلتهمه الصائم بلذة كبيرة , أو بمقادير وفيرة , أو من أصناف لذيذة ) , وكان الآباء يكتفون بأكل بعض الخضروات المسلوقة فقط.

وقد أعتاد البعض - خطأ - أن يعدوا أنواعآ عديدة من الطعام ( المحشيات ) والحلوى بالزيت تعتبر ألذ وأشهى من الطعام المطهى بالمسلى ( السمن ). وبذلك يفقد هذا الصوم الحكمة منه , أى التدرب على ضبط النفس , ومقاومة رغبات الجسد وشهواته , ولا يعدو أن  يكون مجرد إستبدال طعام لذيذ بطعام آخر فاتح للشهية , وهكذا يمر الصوم بدون فائدة روحية !
فالصوم هو " تدريب " على فضيلة ( كالصبر ) وترك خطية محبوبة.

:download:

المرجع:
كتاب :
120 سؤال هام  عن الأصوام

تأليف دياكون:
ميخائيل مكسى أسكندر
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا

 للموضوع المهم والرائع والمجهود

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> للموضوع المهم والرائع والمجهود
> 
> ...


مرور كريم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع هام جدا  
ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا بجد

ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



مرور كريم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لماذا منعت الكنيسة أكل السمك فى الصوم الكبير والأربعاء والجمعة وصوم نينوى وأجازته فى بقية الأصوام رغم أن به روح من أصل حيوانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا بجد
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​


مرور كريم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لك


----------

